

Show HN: I made an HTML5 game (not anoter 2048 clone) - PixelRobot
http://www.kongregate.com/games/PixelRobot/man-vs-robots

======
TophWells
It won't load, the bar just stops about a third of the way across.

~~~
PixelRobot
That happens sometimes. Not sure why. Reloading the page usually solves it.

